# Husband always pulls out...



## JJ812 (Jul 1, 2018)

My husband of 5 years has always liked pulling out during sex and coming on my belly or breasts but has recently started to pull out and come in my mouth. I enjoyed doing it at first and thought it was kinda hot but now he’s wanting to go on my face! I want to please him in every way but I don’t know if I should do this or not? I’ve always thought it was a porn thing and just curiou Is this something that real married couples do? I just don’t want it to become the one and only way that he finishes.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

My wife doesn't see anything wrong with it. I guess as long as he doesn't want to do it all the time. Does he pull out because of pregnancy? Are you on the pill? I personally don't like pulling out...But to spice things up nothing wrong with other places....Or it is ok with us.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

yuck


----------



## JJ812 (Jul 1, 2018)

Volunteer86 said:


> My wife doesn't see anything wrong with it. I guess as long as he doesn't want to do it all the time. Does he pull out because of pregnancy? Are you on the pill? I personally don't like pulling out...But to spice things up nothing wrong with other places....Or it is ok with us.


We got used to pulling out all the time because of birth control but now I’m on the pill. I think he just likes the way it looks on me idk.


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

JJ812 said:


> My husband of 5 years has always liked pulling out during sex and coming on my belly or breasts but has recently started to pull out and come in my mouth. I enjoyed doing it at first and thought it was kinda hot but now he’s wanting to go on my face! I want to please him in every way but I don’t know if I should do this or not? I’ve always thought it was a porn thing and just curiou Is this something that real married couples do? I just don’t want it to become the one and only way that he finishes.


In this order...

* Porn
* Respect (lack of)
* Reality Check


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

JJ has he mentioned that he wants to do that all the time? What are your thoughts on it?



JJ812 said:


> We got used to pulling out all the time because of birth control but now I’m on the pill. I think he just likes the way it looks on me idk.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Who cares what other people do? If you like it, do it. If you hate it, make him stop. If you like it now and then, let him do it now and then. 

Other than things that are dangerous or unhealthy, this advice applies to all sexual practices.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

JJ812 said:


> My husband of 5 years has always liked pulling out during sex and coming on my belly or breasts but has recently started to pull out and come in my mouth. I enjoyed doing it at first and thought it was kinda hot but now he’s wanting to go on my face! I want to please him in every way but I don’t know if I should do this or not? I’ve always thought it was a porn thing and just curiou Is this something that real married couples do? I just don’t want it to become the one and only way that he finishes.


For us we like to mix things up, doing things a little different every time keeps it fun. So I would say your husband should understand, doing the same thing every time will eventually ruin the excitement for the both of you.


----------



## JJ812 (Jul 1, 2018)

He doesn’t want to do it everytime and we both have respect and boundaries etc. I think it’s mostly a guy thing since most girls aren’t into a guys stuff when it lands anywhere other than the vagina. I enjoy the spontaneity and everything but I guess I’m just curious if any other girls let their guy do this. There’s a few things that I’m into that he’s not into but does for me so it kinda works out 😋


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

JJ that doesn't sound too fair. So what do you want to do that he doesn't. I would bring that up....


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W is turned on my activity like this. However, no in mouth after PIV. My W does not go for that. If it is something that bothers you say so.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

If you orgasm first (him making sure he cares about your sexual encounter) and there is variety in H "finishes"....but you're unhappy if too much one way or another...or he doesn't automatically let you share your preferences (maybe like riding his mustache) the have a non accusing but clear talk with him.

This is kind of repeating same suggestions from others, but it's really your best and only choice. Or accept that nothing will change.

You can do it!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Tell him that you want to finish au naturale/PIV!

Occasionally finishing outside the vagina is OK every once in a while, but IMHO, finishing PIV at an accelerated pace can be the consummate high, at least for a red-blooded male! *


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I don't let my H do this but then he's never asked or shown any desire to finish anywhere but inside my mouth( for BJs), my V or A where ever he is at the time. He also doesn't watch porn. 

It sounds as if you aren't in to it. So either do it occasionally because he likes it or tell him that ones off the table. 

It just doesn't sound respectful to me, so I wouldn't like it. But that is me only you and him matter.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Watch for the eyes. Those little guys might mistake the eyeball for a giant egg and will try to drill inside of it. Then you will get puffy red eyes and people like me will secretly wonder if you have sperm in your eyes. Not a good look...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Lots of couples do lots of different things. Finishing on someones face is not *just* a porn thing, although its common in porn.

To me good sex is about finding a reasonable balance about trying to please your partner. I think its best if each is willing to put some significant effort into pleasing the other, but I don't think anyone should do something that they actively dislike. 

Is he willing to do the things in bed that you like? 


As far as what is good / bad / degrading etc, it all depends on the person. There was a time when my wife really enjoyed receiving anal, but thought BJs were disgusting. I suspect you will find many women with the opposite opinion. Until recently she thought my finishing in her mouth was degrading, but once in a while finishing on her face was funny. (she seemed to enjoy that more than I did). Then after trying a few times, she now seems happy to give full oral - on the rare occasions where she wants to do anything at all (but that is a different story). 

So what I'd suggest is for you not to worry about what other people do or what other people like. If he is willing to try things that you enjoy, then you should try things that he wants - as long as they are not really unpleasant. 

Often things like this are just something for variety. He may do it once or twice and discover that it really isn't that much fun.

Do be careful about the eyes - but its not really dangerous, just irritating. 


But if you don't want to do it, that is OK too. Overall though it seems harmless. That of course assumes he is happy to do the things that you like in bed. If not, that is a different story.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

JJ812 said:


> My husband of 5 years has always liked pulling out during sex and coming on my belly or breasts but has recently started to pull out and come in my mouth. I enjoyed doing it at first and thought it was kinda hot but now he’s wanting to go on my face! I want to please him in every way but I don’t know if I should do this or not? I’ve always thought it was a porn thing and just curiou Is this something that real married couples do? I just don’t want it to become the one and only way that he finishes.


If you are not happy about it then you must tell him. No one should have to do something that makes them feel unhappy or uncomfortable. Yes like many things today, it probably is connected to what he has seen in porn. 

We don't do it and I wouldn't want to do it. Fortunately he has never shown any interest in that. 

You must communicate. If you are happy to do it occasionally then tell him that. If you don't want to do it at all then tell him that. How will he know otherwise?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

JJ812 said:


> He doesn’t want to do it everytime and we both have respect and boundaries etc. I think it’s mostly a guy thing since most girls aren’t into a guys stuff when it lands anywhere other than the vagina. I enjoy the spontaneity and everything but *I guess I’m just curious *if any other girls let their guy do this. There’s a few things that I’m into that he’s not into but does for me so it kinda works out 😋


The internet is good for that and it's all well and good as long as it doesn't influence what you like/dislike.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If he is willing to do things that you are into, then its up to you, but unless it bothers you a lot, why not.

There are some women who let their guys do this, and some who enjoy it. Similarly some women enjoy giving oral (as do some men). 

In the end it doesn't matter what other people like. I would suggest though that if he does try to do things for you, why not do it? It sounded like you are content to give complete BJs, so this doesn't seem all that different. (I may have misunderstood). 

But be sure to ask him for what you want in return. 




JJ812 said:


> He doesn’t want to do it everytime and we both have respect and boundaries etc. I think it’s mostly a guy thing since most girls aren’t into a guys stuff when it lands anywhere other than the vagina. I enjoy the spontaneity and everything but I guess I’m just curious if any other girls let their guy do this. There’s a few things that I’m into that he’s not into but does for me so it kinda works out 😋


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeswecan said:


> My W is turned on my activity like this. However, no in mouth after PIV. My W does not go for that. If it is something that bothers you say so.


Like I always say....we all have our 'druthers'! 
My wife prefers oral after PIV. She on me and me on she. Always leads to more sex too, as it really gets her going! Go figure....

Let loose on her face? I'm not a fan, or her, but we have tried it. No thrill there for either of us, but if there was, at least for one of us...we would do it! 

So...if it works for both of you....go for it. Just him, just do it now & then. 
Easy enough, it's a team sport!


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Want to know what makes SUPER hot sex?

Open communication - talk to him. It doesn't have to be uncomfortable or serious - you can keep things fun and sexy, while still communicating.

Like telling him how you thought it was hot, or asking why he likes it.




JJ812;19606281I think it’s mostly a guy thing since most girls aren’t into a guys stuff when it lands anywhere other than the vagina. I enjoy the spontaneity and everything but I guess I’m just curious if any other girls let their guy do this. [/QUOTE said:


> Well, I have never had sex with any other women, so I am not sure what "most" girls like.
> 
> But for me? I have always been scared to death of getting pregnant (I don't want kids) so I prefer anywhere but the V!
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Watch for the eyes. Those little guys might mistake the eyeball for a giant egg and will try to drill inside of it. Then you will get puffy red eyes and people like me will secretly wonder if you have sperm in your eyes. Not a good look...


Yeah it's not worth it, guilty of that. I even shot myself once, so I know the feeling!

Vision is sacred >.<!

Pull out and aim for her belly. Or if she's willing, put it in her mouth.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

JJ812 said:


> My husband of 5 years has always liked pulling out during sex and coming on my belly or breasts but has recently started to pull out and come in my mouth. I enjoyed doing it at first and thought it was kinda hot but now he’s wanting to go on my face! I want to please him in every way but I don’t know if I should do this or not? I’ve always thought it was a porn thing and just curiou Is this something that real married couples do? I just don’t want it to become the one and only way that he finishes.


It's up to you if you don't want to, then don't. if you're fine with it, then do.

There's no should or shouldn't since it's okay not to just as it's okay to do that.

As to real married couples doing it, I started doing that from the age of 17 with my then girlfriend (who is now my ex-wife), as a consequence of not getting to her mouth in time after pulling out. Porn had nothing to do with it, I just thought she looked hot when splattered like that and she didn't mind it at all, so we kept doing it from time to time.

Following her I did that with some of other women as well.

While for the past 22 years I have given cum facials to my current (2nd) wife, who I have been happily married to for 19+ years.

That said we mix it up so it certainly isn't cum facials all of the time. So I will ejaculate inside her vagina or rectum, or I will ejaculate on her breasts, hair, on her face (or neck if I miss), or in her mouth.

When I ejaculate inside my wife's mouth she will sometimes swallow it straight or open her mouth after I've done to show me then swallow.

She will also show me then drool a little, suck it up then swallow. Or she will hold it in her mouth then slowly drool it onto her boobs for me, which looks really hot as it goes down her chin and then runs down her breasts.

Plus to add to variety I will give her a facial then, she will continue with oral so she gets some more of it in her mouth as well. Likewise I will also start to ejaculate inside her, then pull out and get her face which leaves a trail on her body up to her face, then I put myself in her mouth after that.

Plus after we're done my wife doesn't leave it to dry on her face, because she doesn't like how it feels when it dries afterwards.

As to not wanting that to be the only way your husband finishes. Tell him that, tell him to mix it up and that you want variety. Since doing the same thing all of the time can be boring.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

There is a definite thrill about finishing on OR in someone. The more the female is disgusted by it, the less turned on I am. I know its not the greatest stuff to accept but its true; The more the female is disgusted by it, the less turned on I am.

Now, the question is... do you like it?
Dont worry about other people. There are people out there that do some really crazy wacky **** but they like it... so let them do it.

Porn always get blamed for facials... and while I can agree with that, I also know that its more of a "look at the things you can do" type of thing. I actually don't enjoy facials and porn is not changing my opinion of it... Porn introduced me to the possibility of facials but it did not make me addicted to it or thrilled by it.


----------



## genabee (Nov 26, 2016)

Happily married almost 20 years and my husband seldom finishes inside me (except for when we were trying to get pregnant). He usually prefers to finish in my mouth or on my chest, or on my back if we are doing doggy style. It feels like perfectly normal sex to me, because that's the way we've always done it. A few years ago he sheepishly asked to give me a facial but was so afraid that it would be "disrespectful" to me. I really didn't care and it doesn't bother me in the slightest except a couple of times I've gotten semen in my eye.

My only rule is that he warns be before a facial. People aren't kidding about how much it stings if it gets in your eye.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> Oh, and on time he accidentally shot some in my ear - that's not so cool (hahahah!) and the crazy distance he shoots can make for a lot of clean up after (really hun? The headboard, and the wall, and the rug? )


:rofl::rofl::rofl: And we still don't have to buy Q-tips to this day.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I always wonder why it's a matter of not doing what they do in porn. I guess it's a fear of losing his respect for you? Otherwise, it's up to each of you and if you don't want to do that, just tell him and discuss it. If that is, you can discuss these things with him. 

If you haven't discussed these types of things, there's no time like the present.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

For me, I find cumming outside the V a bit unsatisfactory so we have only done it on purpose a few times. The only "facial" was accidental when I was in the bath and then she came into the room and proceeded to wank me off. Despite warning her I was about to cum, she carried on and it hit her in the face and hair. It was a lot more funny than erotic and we both laughed uncontrollably and although she didn't mind cum on her face, nose and ears and laughed even more when she saw herself in the mirror. Then she realised she was going to have to wash her hair again and she was not so amused.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

JJ812 said:


> He doesn’t want to do it everytime and we both have respect and boundaries etc. I think it’s mostly a guy thing since most girls aren’t into a guys stuff when it lands anywhere other than the vagina. I enjoy the spontaneity and everything but I guess I’m just curious if any other girls let their guy do this. There’s a few things that I’m into that he’s not into but does for me so it kinda works out 😋


Hi JJ, I've always just left it up to the guy where he wants to "finish". Personally, I can't imagine trying to make rules for where a guy can and cannot "finish". I just always let guys do it where they wanted to. I found it exciting to not know where or when it was coming.

My husband is very predictable and he only finishes in my V. Oh well.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

JustTheWife said:


> Hi JJ, I've always just left it up to the guy where he wants to "finish". Personally, I can't imagine trying to make rules for where a guy can and cannot "finish". I just always let guys do it where they wanted to. I found it exciting to not know where or when it was coming.
> 
> My husband is very predictable and he only finishes in my V. Oh well.


I think some men can be a bit too predictable because they are not sure where boundaries may lay. I prefer cumming a tight passage or squeezed in the cleavage can be nice so finishing outside is not top of my agenda. My wife prefers I surprise her rather than check with her, but I would hesitate to cum on her face unless I knew she would like it which I'm guessing she wouldn't.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

twoofus said:


> I think some men can be a bit too predictable because they are not sure where boundaries may lay. I prefer cumming a tight passage or squeezed in the cleavage can be nice so finishing outside is not top of my agenda. My wife prefers I surprise her rather than check with her, but I would hesitate to cum on her face unless I knew she would like it which I'm guessing she wouldn't.


I've always been very submissive so the idea of a guy checking with me first would be a turn off. Much hotter if he just does what he wants to do.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

OMG, you ladies are killing me. I'm gonna cry on my pillow tonight. 

Anyway, after you got me thinking, I remembered, "Not the hair! Not the hair!" :laugh:

Do you know how hard it is to hear that and make sense of it at the split second before it happens? I didn't know what to do. :laugh: 

I'm laughing my head off right now. 


"Damn, honey. Now we have to start all over again." :laugh: "I can "suffer" through it again. Can you?" "Smart ass", she said.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

twoofus said:


> My wife prefers I surprise her rather than check with her, but I would hesitate to cum on her face unless I knew she would like it which I'm guessing she wouldn't.


I don't understand such passivity and hesitance.

In my experience one can have a far richer sex life by being forward, talking about it and not presuming anything.

For example there was a time I presumed my wife would be disgusted by my desire to pee on her as a sexual thing. Yet instead of continuing to presume that, I told her what I wanted to do and asked her to consider it then get back to me. Then to my surprise and against my presumption, after doing some reading on it she said yes. As a consequence of that she's fine with it, so from time to time (when I have consumed enough water so it is tasteless) I sometimes pee inside her mouth, on her face, her hair, breasts and well anywhere I like before, during and or after sex.

I get to enjoy a smorgasbord of sexual pleasures with my wife, because I don't guess that my wife wouldn't do something.

As a consequence of finding out instead of presuming that my wife wouldn't want to do something. I get to enjoy oral sex from my wife, plus prostate massages for me including with oral sex. Rimming from her, anal sex for her, fisting for her, cum facials for her, golden showers on her. Flashing from her while we're out, having her not wear undies with light dresses in summer, sex outdoors when we have an opportunity, having sex in cars while parking. Taking pictures of her wearing cum facials, filming us having sex, taking erotic photos of her at home, taking pictures of her flashing while out. Filming her getting golden showers, filming her peeing at a beach. Plus a variety of other things as well, that wouldn't be happening if I didn't mention them.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Pulling out to finish can be a tale tell sign of performance anxiety. As in something emotionally problematic is preventing him from climaxing naturally.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Pulling out to finish can be a tale tell sign of performance anxiety. As in something emotionally problematic is preventing him from climaxing naturally.


Really!!!???

I pull out to splatter my wife because I think she looks sexy with her face dripping from my stuff afterwards. Yet I don't suffer from performance anxiety or have any problems or hesitation letting go inside my wife's vagina or rectum.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Anyway, after you got me thinking, I remembered, "Not the hair! Not the hair!" :laugh:
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to hear that and make sense of it at the split second before it happens? I didn't know what to do. :laugh:


In such moments I would just go for it anyway.

That said when it comes to the hair, I do sometimes ask if she's going to wash her hair, so that I know it will be a non issue.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Pulling out to finish can be a tale tell sign of performance anxiety. As in something emotionally problematic is preventing him from climaxing naturally.


I disagree. I think its a tale tell sign of not wanting a child


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

A condom is a tale tell sign of not wanting children


----------



## Proverbs21:19 (Jul 5, 2018)

i think you put a snorkel and mask under your pillow and pop it on real quick when he's about to.

either he'll love it, or your problem will be solved. it'll make for a good story either way


----------



## Proverbs21:19 (Jul 5, 2018)

i been pulling out since I remember. gets to be a habit and keeps things fresh down there as well.

there's no feeling like the few times i haven't and see her face and know she's concerned, then i'm concerned....2 weeks of waiting just cause you didn't pull out.

it's the norm IMO


----------



## JJ812 (Jul 1, 2018)

A lot of interesting view points on this obviously. I think for us though, it started out of habit when we weren’t on birth control and then just kinda became routine or expected. I do like the way it feels on me and I love pleasing him in this way, I just wondered if there was something behind it that I was missing but from reading all the posts it seems pretty common for guys to come pretty much anywhere on her, including her face. BJs are a different game since I’m in control and usually just swallow it down but I’m gonna try jackin him off on my face or at least have him signal me when he’s ready during the next BJ so he can do it😁 Finally, I’ve found that having to wear glasses is a win win since he thinks they are sexy anyways!! Thanks for helping my sticky situation!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Steve2.0 said:


> I disagree. I think its a tale tell sign of not wanting a child


Not to disagree as a whole, sometimes I do the same (without checking first 😉) maybe one or two out of seven, I don't want another child.....but wait.. I've already had a V so I'm thinking that's not really it for me or in all cases. But a valid point......


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> If you are not happy about it then you must tell him. No one should have to do something that makes them feel unhappy or uncomfortable. Yes like many things today, it probably is connected to what he has seen in porn.
> 
> We don't do it and I wouldn't want to do it. Fortunately he has never shown any interest in that.
> 
> You must communicate. If you are happy to do it occasionally then tell him that. If you don't want to do it at all then tell him that. How will he know otherwise?


However, this has been going on for ages, prior to modern porn. D7 used the word probably and it may be accurate or it may not be from porn. It may be from when he and his teenage friends talked about it.

Just sayin'.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Personal said:


> In such moments I would just go for it anyway.
> 
> That said when it comes to the hair, I do sometimes ask if she's going to wash her hair, so that I know it will be a non issue.


I told her I wanted to do something different. She may or may not have asked what. All I can remember is her saying, "Go ahead". I suppose she wasn't worried about what I wanted and knew she could stop me with just a little gruff voice. 

I'd never done that before. I won't ever try it again. It wasn't something that saying no to broke my heart or anything. I was okay, just wanted to try something new. It is not a good time to talk about that stuff when you are in the middle of it. Unless it's not going well or there is a surprise like that. 


Truly, it was a great lack of communication. She didn't want to talk about things. We did try a few times. She just wanted me to take charge. Uh, well? :laugh:

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

anastasia6 said:


> A condom is a tale tell sign of not wanting children


Well yeah, but condom + pull out gives me even more assurance. Plus, its more fun to have him come somewhere besides the jimmy hat.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=425419


JustTheWife said:


> I've always been very submissive so the idea of a guy checking with me first would be a turn off. Much hotter if he just does what he wants to do.


I suppose if I actually wanted to cum on her face I would have done so by now or after PIV she would have seen it coming (no pun intended) and could say no if she wanted to. When I cum , I want to be balls deep as it were and she enjoys the sensation of it filling her. I would find it hard to withdraw, get close to her face and let go (after some wanking?). If she wants to to do it, I will, but I don't think she is missing anything much by not getting a facial.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Personal said:


> I don't understand such passivity and hesitance.
> 
> In my experience one can have a far richer sex life by being forward, talking about it and not presuming anything.
> 
> ...


WOW, that can't be healthy.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> WOW, that can't be healthy.


Actually it's a lot of fun.


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

My husband has never asked me to cum on my face. I would have said no anyway.

Other people are different I guess. It depends on what you like. I much much prefer to have him orgasm inside me, and he seems to prefer that as well. There have been times my husband has pulled out for reasons of preventing pregnancy but I always found that experience very disappointing. Since you are on birth control anyway, there is no reason for him to consistently pull out unless you are into it. 

Myself? I find it demeaning and not loving for a man to want to cum on a woman's face. I am all for different positions and being giving in bed, pleasing my husband and doing what he likes. But I say no if he suggests doing something I wouldn't enjoy myself.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Personal said:


> I don't understand such passivity and hesitance.
> 
> In my experience one can have a far richer sex life by being forward, talking about it and not presuming anything.
> 
> ...


Liked and quoted for the emphasis on COMMUNICATION and openness. For being an individual and not worrying what others think.

I myself would not want to partake in watersports or scat play with my wife. But that is what is great about Personal's post. 

Dont let others dictate what you do in the bedroom.


----------



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

MichelleThoughts said:


> My husband has never asked me to cum on my face. I would have said no anyway
> 
> Myself? I find it demeaning and not loving for a man to want to cum on a woman's face. I am all for different positions and being giving in bed, pleasing my husband and doing what he likes. But I say no if he suggests doing something I wouldn't enjoy myself.


Does your husband give you oral? Do you cum on his face or do you stop him at the moment of orgasm and finish off manually. If you enjoy your oral orgasms (on his face), why do you find it revolting if the situation was reversed.

To each their own, and i do not mean to be judgemental, but making him stop at the moment of orgasm, is never part of the equation.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> I myself would not want to partake in watersports or scat play with my wife.


Scat play isn't for us either. We're also not into blood, needle play or things that cause pain amongst other things.

It's okay to like things and it's okay not to. And you are right about communication, I think it's a shame that some people presume what their partner/s like and dislike, when they might be open to other things.

One thing though, I think it's important that ones partner feels safe. My wife and others in the past, have said they're open to trying things with me because they feel safe since I am not going to judge them for it.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

An interesting read on how men feel about semen.

https://forgivenwife.com/oral-sex-spit-or-swallow/


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> An interesting read on how men feel about semen.
> 
> https://forgivenwife.com/oral-sex-spit-or-swallow/


That's how some men (#notme) feel rather than how men collectively feel.

Since from what I've read so far (thanks to your link) of the Forgiven Wife, it suggests that men are needy, whiny babies with fragile egos that require constant sexual validation. Who are best fed a diet of fake smiles, fake enthusiasm and fake orgasm noises, in order to stop them being especially tiresome.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Personal said:


> That's how some men (#notme) feel rather than how men collectively feel.
> 
> Since from what I've read so far (thanks to your link) of the Forgiven Wife, it suggests that men are needy, whiny babies with fragile egos that require constant sexual validation. Who are best fed a diet of fake smiles, fake enthusiasm and fake orgasm noises, in order to stop them being especially tiresome.


I for one am going to call it “Oral Blessings” from now on. OK, not. 

My wife is a swallower, but also a gagger. She said spitting helps her reduce the gag reflex. I didn’t understand the mechanics but whatever, if it helps her go longer I’m all for spitting.


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

TheBohannons said:


> Does your husband give you oral? Do you cum on his face or do you stop him at the moment of orgasm and finish off manually. If you enjoy your oral orgasms (on his face), why do you find it revolting if the situation was reversed.
> 
> To each their own, and i do not mean to be judgemental, but making him stop at the moment of orgasm, is never part of the equation.


I don't think the comparison makes sense here. I think of a man cumming on a woman's face as him stopping what he is doing right before orgasm and manually finishing right onto her face. I don't find that appealing at all. It seems degrading to me, the same way I wouldn't want him to smash food onto my face for the fun of it. 

When we do oral, we don't deliberately try to get as much stuff on the other person's face as possible. Both of us do oral at times although in my specific case, I actually find it difficult myself to orgasm that way. Even if I do though, I really don't get much onto his face. And I finish him off orally, I swallow but also don't get much onto my face.

Overall, I think we are pretty fair in bed as we both do what the other person enjoys. Also, I much prefer him to dominate in bed. Just not THAT much.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi JJ It could be several things from a form of dominance, disrespect, possession or just something he saw in porn and liked. To truly know u would have to get in his head and that involves communication. And as long as it's not a problem then enjoy.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

If you don’t like it, then tell him. If you’re ok with it, have fun. If you’d like him to try different things, tell him! Tell him during sex! My husband loves it when I tell him where to cum. 

The “is this something married couples do” part made me laugh. Why would being married matter? My husband and I have been married for over 15 years and have 3 kids. A couple nights ago we turned out all the lights and I pretended to be his high school teacher that he had a crush on. 

I find it super demeaning when he cums on my face...which means I LOVE IT.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MichelleThoughts said:


> I don't think the comparison makes sense here. I think of a man cumming on a woman's face as him stopping what he is doing right before orgasm and manually finishing right onto her face. I don't find that appealing at all. It seems degrading to me, the same way I wouldn't want him to smash food onto my face for the fun of it.
> 
> When we do oral, we don't deliberately try to get as much stuff on the other person's face as possible. Both of us do oral at times although in my specific case, I actually find it difficult myself to orgasm that way. Even if I do though, I really don't get much onto his face. And I finish him off orally, I swallow but also don't get much onto my face.
> 
> Overall, I think we are pretty fair in bed as we both do what the other person enjoys. Also, I much prefer him to dominate in bed. Just not THAT much.


Just for consideration, how in the world can you interpret that when you O as he's doing oral that "you don't get much on his face"?

That ship has sailed "during" oral or oral may not presently be all it could be....

As someone with a mustache/beard, everything gets wet during a good round. 

Just sayin' 😎


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Reading Personal's post of his exploits then realizing that his handle is "Personal"...I just started laughing! But, hey to each their own.

He is correct that communication is key. Head gaming each other just isn't worth it. Working together with your partner in a safe and committed way gets rid of the negative view of sex and play along with the resentment and shame...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

JJ812 said:


> My husband of 5 years has always liked pulling out during sex and coming on my belly or breasts but has recently started to pull out and come in my mouth. I enjoyed doing it at first and thought it was kinda hot but now he’s wanting to go on my face! I want to please him in every way but I don’t know if I should do this or not? I’ve always thought it was a porn thing and just curiou Is this something that real married couples do? I just don’t want it to become the one and only way that he finishes.


My W of 24 years enjoys it. She has stated without a doubt it turns her on. To each their own.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeswecan said:


> My W of 24 years enjoys it. She has stated without a doubt it turns her on. To each their own.


And by all means....if it turns her on....DO IT! 

My wife loves to watch me squirt, so, I let her watch, and make sure she can watch.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Actually my husband does not like semen or handling it. I know for definite that if I got it on my face, he would not kiss me after sex. He likes only to cum inside my V. When I give O, I do it as part of foreplay, knowing where he will finish. I am prefer him inside me. On the odd occasion that we have uncoupled too close to his cum, I have felt cheated. He knows I like him inside and he has only pulled out when we were trying to avoid pregnancy or when I wanted to see it come out out of curiosity. That was a few times when we had just married.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

His obviously been watching too much Porn Hub.


----------



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks to some of the responses in this thread (where some ladies claimed to enjoy this kind of thing), I went out a little bit on a limb and tried something similar with my W, as she has expressed things to me in the past that would indicate she would be into this sort of thing. Turns out she f-ing loves it!  I think it needs to be the right situation though, I wouldn't do this every time, and I think the sex has to be particularly dirty and even rough for this kind of "ending" to be fitting. It would be awkward to be having loving, vanilla sex and then suddenly pull out and finish on her face/in her mouth, but to each their own! I always knew she's pretty submissive and likes to be controlled, even degraded/talked down to (in bed), but she confirmed with me she would rather not be asked or warned, just as some people in this thread said. She wants me to just do what I want to her, even if she resists a little. She thinks its hot. A little confusing but I think I can read her well enough to know when she really doesn't want something.


----------

